# OT releases BERLIN STRINGS EXP A: Special Bows I [walkthrough video added]



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 17, 2014)

Dear VI Control followers,

we are proud to release Berlin Strings *EXPansion A: Special Bows I* today.
Expansion A is a collection focused on additional bowing styles and exceptional orchestral colors for 1st Violins, 2nd Violins and Violas. Highlights of this sample collection are the never before recorded, multi layered *Sul Tasto (flautando) and Sul Ponticello Legato* and an extended stock of *articulations for flageolets (harmonics)*.
Expansion A will also add Col Legno to your Berlin Strings library.

By the way, all Expansions in our Berlin range can be bought individually. You do not need the main library or any other expansion to be able to run the Expansions with their full functionality. 




*ARTICULATIONS*

*1st Violins*

Col Legno
Flageolet Sustain
Flageolet Tremolo
Flageolet Staccato
Sul Ponticello Legato
Sul Ponticello Tremolo
Sul Ponticello Tremolo Accented
Sul Ponticello Staccato
Sul Ponticello Sustain
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Legato
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Portato Short
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Portato Long
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Sustain Imm
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Sustain Soft
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Tremolo

*2nd Violins*

Col Legno
Flageolet Sustain
Flageolet Tremolo
Flageolet Staccato
Sul Ponticello Legato
Sul Ponticello Tremolo
Sul Ponticello Tremolo Accented
Sul Ponticello Staccato
Sul Ponticello Sustain
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Legato
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Portato Short
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Portato Long
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Sustain Imm
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Sustain Soft
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Tremolo

*Violas*

Col Legno
Flageolet Sustain
Flageolet Tremolo
Flageolet Staccato
Sul Ponticello Legato
Sul Ponticello Tremolo
Sul Ponticello Tremolo Accented
Sul Ponticello Staccato
Sul Ponticello Sustain
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Legato
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Portato Short
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Portato Long
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Sustain Imm
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Sustain Soft
Sul Tasto (Flautando) Tremolo


*Intro Sepcial:*
€ 199.- (normal pricing € 249.-) incl. VAT.
(non EU customers will save 19% VAT = € 167,23)

Special ends May, 9, 2014

Berlin Strings Expansion A is available exclusively at http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bst_exp_a.php

All the best,

Hendrik and the OT-Team


----------



## Richard Bowling (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds are truly amazing


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 17, 2014)

Oustanding. Hendrik (others) is it your recommendation to point the installer to our EXISTING 'Berlin Strings' folder? Or a separate NEW folder (EXP A)?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Rob,

both will work. I personally prefer a separate folder to keep things apart, but you can also install into the BST folder or move the files there later.

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 17, 2014)

OT_Tobias @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> both will work. I personally prefer a separate folder to keep things apart, but you can also install into the BST folder or move the files there later.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tobias - I'll go with the separate folder.


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## kavinsky (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks interesting. I like the feel of flautando sus patches. those legatos may get some use aswell.
But I am really looking forward for solo strings exp from you guys. BWW EXP B is my favorite solo woodwinds library.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice work OT! Those trem sul tasto & harm arts make it more than worth the money!


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 18, 2014)

I really LOVE how you avoided the temptation of trying to please everyone by putting hundreds of articulations into this release. Instead you chose to do everything properly and detailed for all available sections (Celli and basses will be in EXP B).
That really makes me hope, this will be finally the one library, that is committed to a professional user base. Please also review the articulations in the basic BS release! I hope some of those articulations, like the ostinato patches, could be made for all sections (always including Vl II).
Also, congrats on doing a proper representation of what sul pont really is! So far, I have only seen this as a creepy sounding patch with on dynamic layer. Now you did it justice! Thanks, guys!


----------



## kavinsky (Apr 18, 2014)

FriFlo @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> Please also review the articulations in the basic BS release! I hope some of those articulations, like the ostinato patches, could be made for all sections (always including Vl II).


+1000000


----------



## feck (Apr 18, 2014)

Any chance of a discount for existing BS owners?


----------



## Diffusor (Apr 18, 2014)

Sounds awesome.


----------



## kosi (Apr 19, 2014)

the sul tastos are sooooo good


----------



## dryano (Apr 21, 2014)

Thats certainly a fantastic expansion to BST!

The only wish I had... to also have marcatos/portatos for Sul Ponticello, to really be able to articulate with them. Would be the icing on the cake, if you can add them with an update or in a later expansion.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (May 7, 2014)

Any news on EXP B?


----------



## Hannes_F (May 7, 2014)

Are any info about the mic positions available?

EDIT: Saw it in the screenshot ... close, tree and surround. Right?


----------



## Richard Bowling (May 7, 2014)

Tree, Close, Surround and AB (First chair mic on V1)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 4, 2018)

lovely as well.


----------

